Ask HN: How do you negotiate a big raise in startup equity? - hneqqthrowaway
======
artwr
Without more info, it's a little tough to tell. A few parameters which would
influence an answer: \- How big is the startup? 10 employees? 50? 100? \- Do
you have an outside offer? \- What makes you think you deserve a raise?

But otherwise, usual rules of negotiation: \- establish the relationship with
the decision maker, \- What is a win win for you and the company? How is them
giving you more equity going to put the company in a better position? \- Early
stage startups look for believers and an outside offer can be interpreted as a
negative signal from that point of view. Step carefully.

